# Audi S3 R30 Turbo 10.0sec.



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

Monster Performance Audi S3 r32 - 3.0l 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui60uXHgJMo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Very nice! 
2.8 4motion crank in a R32 engine is what makes it R30 ?


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

we use custom steel crank


----------

